# Need surgery for hiatal hernia



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Heard from my Gastro. The 48 hour PH study showed that the levels of acid in my esophagus are very high. Even taking the Prevacid did not lower the PH level. The Endoscopy showed a very weak valve in the lower esophagus. So........he has recommended surgery. He is concerned that the high amounts of stomach acid in the esophagus and with what he saw during the Endoscopy last week, proves to him that I have a large hiatal hernia and if I don't have it repaired, he's afraid it will rupture.The problem........we are without health insurance right now. We have applied for insurance coverage through the State, but we won't hear anything for about 30 days. In the meantime, the Gastro told me to take Prevacid as often as I have to, to be comfortable (or as comfortable as I can be). Prevacid doesn't help much at all, but what the heck. It's my only other choice right now.







Has anyone else out there had this surgery done?


----------

